# Books for 9-year-old boy



## CJBranscome (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I've seen a book in someone's signature that I want to get for my son. I can't find it!

I have a 9-year-old avid reader. He just finished the Diary of a Wimpy Kid series, and I'd love some recommendations.

Thanks!
CJ


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Do you recall the genre?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh _Tales of the 4th Grade Nothing_, _Where the Red Fern Grows_, _My Side of the Mountain_, _Henry and Ribsy_.

Those are some of my favorite go-to boy books. Does he like fantasy? There are a number of really great ones out there. I was a fan of _The Chronicles of Prydain_ series and _The Princess and the Goblin_.

I'm not certain who you are looking for but I reviewed a great book called _The Far Horizon_ by Patty Jansen who is an author on here and _Seranfyll_ by Christina Daley was another good one.

I think it's great you are helping his love of reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're looking specifically for a title from someone who's a member here, you should ask in the Writer's cafe. . .or browse the book bazaar; there's probably a thread for the book.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll second '_The Chronicles of Prydain_' - great series for a kid. If he's into fantasy, he might also like _The Chronicles of the Deryni_ or _The Tales of Alvin Maker_. Both are age appropriate for a precocious tween, IMO.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I read The Twenty One Balloons when I was about nine, and still enjoy it now! Fun and excellent book! It is excellently illustrated, and the illustrations might actually show better on paper. To quote the most highly-rated Amazon review:

"_It's got balloons, diamonds, sharks, a volcano, exotic foods, fantastical houses, and stuff that will blow your mind._"


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I can never highly recommend the Percy Jackson series enough by Rick Riordan. He is an amazing author. Both my oldest and I have loved his books.


----------



## CJBranscome (Oct 25, 2011)

Casper Parks said:


> Do you recall the genre?


No. I can't believe I didn't write it down. Here's what's probably true, given my son's interest: It was not sports related or "scary." I realize this is not helpful!!


----------



## CJBranscome (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the suggestions! I've made a list and will go through them. The book I'm looking for was written by someone here, but I didn't write it down! I'll look in the Writer's Cafe.

Thanks so much!
CJ


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the 39 Clues books are good for that age.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

The Magic Tree House series is good for both boys and girls, about a brother and sister that go back in time to different periods such as the dinosaurs, King Arthur's court, etc.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

My kids are 8 and 9 and here's what they're reading:

Nightmare Academy Series (Monster Hunters) by Dean Lorey
Anything by Rick Riordon-they love Percy Jackson/The Lost Hero etc.
The Alcatraz series by Brandon Sanderson
Peter and the Star Catchers by Dave Barry

Hope this helps!

Liliana


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Try Chris Raschka's SERIOUSLY, NORMAN. Like THE PHANTOM TOLLBOOTH, sorta. For middle-grade readers.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

The Seventh Tower series by Garth Nix might be a good book for him, if he's a slightly more advanced reader.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anything written by Rick Riordan or Brandon Mull.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

My 10YO has been less than excited about "boy" books I read as a kid (incl ones mentioned here that I LOVED, like 21 Balloons, Phantom Tolbooth, etc.)

He does love Rick Riordan and these ones:









Whole series of books that have a Kung Fu Panda, brother/adventure vibe.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

In addition to the recommendations for Percy Jaskson and 39 Clues, I'd also include The Mysterious Benedict Society. My son liked all three when he was in the 8-9 age range.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Me and My Little Brain
The Girl Who Hated Books are two that my kids loved at that age.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with your search! And here are a couple more suggestions that my brother really liked at that age:









And I second the vote for Peter and the Starcatchers! He also might be right around the right age to start Harry Potter...


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Percy Jackson. I know it has been recommended a few times, but here it is again.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

If he loves Diary of a Wimpy Kid has he tried Big Nate or the David Walliams books?


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

If he likes traditional fantasy, a great series for kids is The Ranger's Appprentice Series, which starts with The Ruins of Gorlan: Book One (Ranger's Apprentice), but they all seem to be priced at $9.99, so they're no bargain.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

The 9yr old boys at the school where I work love the 'Zac Power' books and 'Captain Underpants'. I agree with Colin that the Ranger's Apprentice books are great.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll second the Nate books and Captain Underpants. My boys love them. Series of Unfortunate Events went over well and I personally think Sarah Prineas' The Magic Thief is wonderful.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also give a Claw of Approval to The Mouse and the Motorcycle.  Loved it when I was of the target age!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If adventure stuff is appealing, I loved a book called "Pilot Down, Presumed Dead" when I was in late elementary school.  It's available on Kindle, and since it is only a couple of bucks, I actually shelled out for a copy a few days ago, and will see how it holds up for me now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know if it's the one OP saw but it is written by an author here and it's very good.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have to say this thread was extremely helpful for me, since my 9 year old brother is always looking for new books to read. Now, that he's getting his own Kindle for Christmas, I have lots to suggest to him. He also loves the _Diary of a Wimpy Kid_ series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_***reminder, author-members, please do not recommend your own books; you'll recall that self-promotion is not allowed in the Book Corner. Thanks.  ***_


----------



## Phoenix1856 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll second the Alcatraz books by Brandon Sanderson as I enjoy those myself lol.  Also I'm really not sure exactly what age these qualify for, but if he likes fantasy then the Knights of the Silver Dragon series or Dragonlance: The New Adventure.  Knights of the Silver Dragon may be a little lower on the reading level.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Annie said:


> I have to say this thread was extremely helpful for me, since my 9 year old brother is always looking for new books to read. Now, that he's getting his own Kindle for Christmas, I have lots to suggest to him. He also loves the _Diary of a Wimpy Kid_ series.


The boys loved this series as well.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Bruce Coville for fans of fantasy and sci-fi. I loved Goblins in the Castle, Jeremy Thatcher: Dragon Hatcher and the "My Teacher" series when I was that age.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

This wasn't written by someone here, but do get him to try the HANK THE COWDOG series by John R. Erickson. (http://www.hankthecowdog.com/books).

Both of my boys loved this series; the books made them laugh out loud, and that's always a rewarding thing to hear, especially when you're trying to encourage a child to read more often.

Julia


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

> Bruce Coville for fans of fantasy and sci-fi. I loved Goblins in the Castle, Jeremy Thatcher: Dragon Hatcher and the "My Teacher" series when I was that age.


Heartily seconded. I have a lot of fond memories of Coville's stuff from my childhood (Goblins in the Castle in particular). I was actually just about to recommend him myself until I got around to actually reading the thread.


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

My sons loved everything by Anthony Horowitz and Darren Shan and then moved on to Rick Riordan.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Depending on his level of reading and maturity, C.S. Lewis "Space Trilogy".


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

My son does not normally like to read, but loves Wimpy Kid so much he will read those books on his own during his own time. He will also willingly read The Origami Yoda series and the Loser List series (along with Big Nate as was already recommended).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My middle son loved humorous books then, too, and really liked the Origami Yoda series mentioned above, as well as Wimpy Kid. He also liked Killer Pizza at age 11.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Holes by Louis Sachar.

​


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

If he likes fantasy, he might like _The Chronicles of Chrestomanci_ by Diana Wynne Jones. When my brother was that age, he really loved the Redwall series by Brian Jacques (animal fantasy). Along the animal fantasy lines, both the Guardians of Gahoole series by Lasky and the Warriors series by Erin Hunter are very popular.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Anything written by Rick Riordan or Brandon Mull.


I love Brandon Mull, the Fablehaven series is amazing (for any age).


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

lib2b said:


> If he likes fantasy, he might like _The Chronicles of Chrestomanci_ by Diana Wynne Jones.


Ooo! Good call on Chrestomanci! Charmed Life got me absolutely hooked on fantasy books. And it has a GREAT male lead.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I have an eight-year-old daughter, and we read together every day, so I read a LOT of middle grade stuff lately.  Plus, my daughter is into Lego and not princesses, so she likes a lot of the same types of books that I think would generally appeal to boys.

That said, I agree with the Origami Yoda series.  Both my daughter and I really enjoyed the first two, and I've already pre-ordered the third.

If he likes superheroes, I highly recommend the Vordak the Incomprehensible books.  The first one is written as a faux instructional manual for how to become a super villain and take over the world, and includes hilarious things like tips on how to save your allowance and outfit your secret lair.  It's kind of like the Wimpy Kid books in that it's liberally sprinkled with illustrations.  My daughter and I are both rabid fans.


----------



## mwhetzel (Dec 14, 2011)

All those are great suggestions but I have to go old school here.

At that age I was devouring The Hardy Boys and the Three Investigators series of books. 

I also loved Gary Paulson and Beverly Cleary.

Harriet the Spy was an all time favorite.


----------

